# Bulldog or Staffordshire Terrier Puppy Adoption Wanted....



## pauldredge (Jan 19, 2009)

Well idealy im after a bulldog but i know getting one for free on an adoption isnt really gonna happen so am after a staffordshire terrier puppy really.

Wheres the best place to look for them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

SBT Rescue have young puppies in at the moment,
For more information check out the website northeaststaffierescue/dogs needing homes


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

You wont get one for free i can tell you , unless you end up with someone desperate to get rid because of behavioural reasons . Rescue centers are full of staffies and staffie crosses due to the fact they are the number one over bred dog in the uk at the moment .
Peole have bred thier pets thinking of making a few quid and its left a large population of dogs who have been bought by inexperienced people who get fed up of the hard work and training that these dogs require .
Most rescues will have an adoption fee , this will cover such thigs as vaccination , and in older dogs neutering . living costs for food etc so no rescue will give them away .
There are staffie rescue sites also dealing in breed spescific rescue , maybe you should start there .
Have you considered the reasons for wanting a staffie ? they dont always end up being dog friendly unless you soscialise them from an early age , and even then they may not be great with other dogs , meaning you will never have the type of dog you can let off lead to play safely .
I love staffies but do think they have had a rough time of late .


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Every rescue I have contact with has staffi's all the time, some occassionally have bulldogs, but very rarely pups, although I do know a rspca has a litter of staffi pups, but they do charge an adoption fee.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We have two American Bulldogs, both adults and a selection of Staffies/Staffie X's from the age of about 7 months upwards. Our minimum donation is £150 which covers neutering/spaying, micro chipping, vaccinations, flea/worm treatments and where necessary dental. I doubt you will find a rescue that doesn't ask for a donation to cover some of this cost and help them continue their work.

There is an American Bull Dog Rescue site at: American Bulldog Rescue - Home


----------



## pauldredge (Jan 19, 2009)

cheers for writing back....

yeah ideally im after a staffy pup as i would like to bring it up from it being small if you get what i mean?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, good luck with your search. If I spot any along my way will let you know.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I found these Ads
Preloved | free to good home staffy male 4 months old other in Billingham, England, UK

Preloved | free to good home for sale in Burnley, Lancashire, UK

This pup i s 6 months old is that too old?

Hope this helps


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

Just recently I have been hearing of breeders that are struggling to sell their pups, so are giving them away to good homes instead, maybe you should contact breeders local to you in case any of them are finding it a problem to home their pups.


----------



## jennieadi (Feb 18, 2010)

hi are u still after a pup? i have for sale a 18week old staffy boy pup,he is a fantastic little lad,last out of a litter of 6 i have the dad as our familly pet so he can also be seen,great round kids as i have two chilldren aged 2 and 4,great on and off the lead will walk beside u,he is fully vacinated and microchipped,housetrained,100 ono or make a sensible offer,thank you


----------

